# Horus Heresy Series



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I've just bought them all, £40 from Amazon. Not a bad deal I reckon, it'll keep me in books to read for awhile anyway.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

You got a good deal there. There's a few months worth of reading there.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

oh man. im not going to lie those books are suspenseful. I think you'll like Loken for sure.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, Loken is the best character of them all, and then Tarvitz seconds, then comes torgaddon and garro.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

You'll definatley like these books Digg, they are just awesome. 

Everyone just remember not to talk about them too much, we don't want to ruin anything for him


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

They turned up yesterday, Loken has just joined the Mournival.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

ah good times ive just finished goin over some of the books, mainly mechanicum and the abyss (just cos i like world eaters!)


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

yes we all love Loken lol:mrgreen:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I just finished the first three in less than 5 days. I was hooked to say the least. Now I have to get "Flight" and "Legion" and hopefully I will have more self control with these! Don't want to overdose on too much awesome!

Oh, and Loken is the man.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Beware of Legion.... oh man. Your going be like .....what.... the......:shok:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> Beware of Legion.... oh man. Your going be like .....what.... the......:shok:


 
Yeah, just finished Legion a few weeks ago. it, um, well... stunk, sucked, garbage, poop and a few other not-so-choice words. It was terrible.


----------

